# Need Wireless Help



## Romans922 (Jul 31, 2010)

We just moved into a basement apartment and we were told by our landlord that we could just use their internet (wireless). The problem is that because we are in the basement and the place where their wireless router is located there is only one spot that we can get a connection (weak) and it isn't the best spot to do work, etc. Of course there are options out there for us, but this is what I want: 

Something to get an internet connection from their wireless signal, I have heard of boosters and antennas, what would be an option for us? I don't want to change anything on their end (because of a little misunderstanding earlier...  ). Any help?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 31, 2010)

Someone a bit more tech savvy than I could probably elaborate, but there is a device a friend of mine purchased which runs from the router to a nearby outlet, and then has a mate which you can plug into an outlet near the computer. It uses the electric system of the home to run the signal, but doesn't allow you to be necessarily "wireless" (my friend runs a cable from the device to his desktop).


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 31, 2010)

OK, I should have checked out other threads before responding, but this seems to be exactly what is being discussed here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazon.com: B001O9X9EU


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Rich, 

So for this the only thing I would have to do would be to install software and then plug the USB into my computer? Is this correct?


Tim, Thanks, but I don't want to mess with anything on their end...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 31, 2010)

Romans922 said:


> Thanks Rich,
> 
> So for this the only thing I would have to do would be to install software and then plug the USB into my computer? Is this correct?
> 
> ...


Yeah, the reviews look really good on it. You can always return it if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 6, 2010)

Rich,

I just got this in the mail and it worked!!! 

I was getting anywhere from 1 to 2 mbps. Now it says it is getting 54mbps (which is normal for wireless). Thanks so much. I'm about to try it in other places in my apartment.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 7, 2010)

Very cool! That's great to know for my own purposes.


----------



## Whitefield (Aug 9, 2010)

Ask your internet source to position the router horizontally (laying flat) and not vertically (standing on a side). I have tested this and found it makes a difference. When the router is horizontal I get a stronger signal on floors above and below the floor the router is on. When the router is vertical I get a stronger signal in rooms on the same floor as the router.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2010)

Whitefield said:


> Ask your internet source to position the router horizontally (laying flat) and not vertically (standing on a side). I have tested this and found it makes a difference. When the router is horizontal I get a stronger signal on floors above and below the floor the router is on. When the router is vertical I get a stronger signal in rooms on the same floor as the router.


 
Or...read through the thread instead of the first post to realize that some advice is OBE...


----------

